# I'm going to need some help from ya'll - rookie question....



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, here's the deal. I'm a totally green beekeeper. Green in the sense of zero experience. My friend agreed to let us have a hive on the property (with theirs).

I got a good deal on a nuc and will be picking it up on Saturday.

The problem? My friends are out of town and I can't get ahold of them.

I've never started a nuc, let alone transported one. Here is the info I have:

"I have some very nice nucs with 5 frames, a queen, at least 2 frames of brood and a frame of honey.
They are $95. They are very full of bees and need to be moved to full size equipment soon. If you are interested give me a call. I've got 3 available."

I have to do this Saturday. Can anyone walk me through what I need to do to get them into the hive?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Transporting - back of a pickup truck is ideal, but I've transported several times in the trunk of my car (just make sure they don't cook in the trunk). You'll need to close off the nuc entrance (duct tape works fine) and, depending on the nuc box, maybe put a ratchet strap around it to keep it together.

At home - if your friend isn't going to be gone for long, they'll be fine staying the nuc box for a few days. Otherwise, moving the nuc to hive isn't a big deal.
1) put on your veil
2) open the hive the bees are going to. If there are frames in it, remove about 7-8 in the middle.
3) open the nuc, either lightly smoke first, or spritz with some sugar water in a spray bottle after you open the box
4) take the frames from the nuc, one at a time, and transfer to the center of the new box
5) replace any of the frames you removed, putting them on the sides. Make sure all the frames are pushed together and centered in the box
6) close it up


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What Indy said, just a couple of points. 

(1. give the34 nuc seller the heads up you are comeing so they can close up the nuc for you.
(2. Set the nuc as close to the regular hive as possiable because you will have bees flying from the nuc when you open it up who will need to find the new home entrance. 
(3. Remember you wll have 5 frames left when you finish the job so don't try to put them back in the regular hive.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I take a piece of metal window screening about 2 inches wide and cut to the width of the opening in the hive....bend it into a 'U' shape along it's length and insert it into the opening of the hive. Insert the bottom of the 'U'...the bent part into the opening. That way the bees are getting air during transport. I would not use duct tape because of lack of air flow and some of the bees are bound to get stuck to it. 

Go to youtube and watch videos! There are hundreds of videos on beekeeping on there. Lots of them deal with installing packages, transferring nucs, etc.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

That's a GREAT price for a nuc. I sure would have been tempted to get a couple!
Let us know how it works for you.

Only comment I would make:
Keep the orientation of the nuc the same as in the hive. What I mean by this... Put the opening of the hive and the nuc to the south, for example, and place them close to each other. Then take out the west most frame from the nuc and place it in the west most side of the opened area in the hive. Slowly move your way east removing frame by frame and place it in the same orientation as it was within the hive. This way the brood pattern isn't messed up or swapped around and the queen and workers will feel like the hive is their home, just larger. 

Oh, be gentle and work slowly!! Be as careful as you can. Taking out the first frame will be the hardest, but as it will be on the side, the chances the queen will be on it will be the least as well. Then, on the next frame, move it sideways away from the other frames giving you more room to work in, then lift it gently. Put it in the large opening in the hive and slide it up against the first one you put in there. Slow and gentle and you'll do just fine.

Good luck!


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

You tube can help a bunch. It is easier to watch someone install a nuc than to explain it. If you feel you want to wait until your friend gets home. Just put the nuc where the hive is going to be. You can install the nuc in a couple days.

From the sound of the ad this is a small sideline beekeeper. He may very well install the nuc into your full size hive when you pick the nuc up. Ask the seller.


----------



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

Got it done on Saturday evening. This afternoon (Sunday), they are fine. Thanks so much, everyone. This thread gave me the confidence to do it!


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Transporting - back of a pickup truck is ideal, but I've transported several times in the trunk of my car (just make sure they don't cook in the trunk). You'll need to close off the nuc entrance (duct tape works fine) 

am I the only one that does all my transporting in the back seat ???? one year did this from SD ,, 8 nucs put in 10 frame boxs ,, one of the entrance came partly open , just moved 8 full hives 2 deeps each for a keeper last week end , 2 trips , first trip we only had around 200 in the van ,, Bon never blinked , didn't bother her a bit ..


----------



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I did bring the trailer with me, but when I saw what I was picking up it seemed like overkill. So they road in the front seat with me - and my three kids were in the back. The lady I bought them from gave me a pink mesh to put around the box just to make sure. I think I'm picking up another one this week. Couldn't be more excited!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Unfortunately, I think you've gone and done it now.... You looked into the hive, didn't you!!! You checked on them to make sure. Now you're adicted! You'll want to keep looking into the hive. You'll be playing with the drones. You'll sit next to the hive just watching to see if the pollen is a different color. And, as you just stated....

YOU"LL WANT MORE!!! 

Welcome to the adiction. If you have to be adicted to something, I think this is the one.... unless you're alergic to stings...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

AverageJo said:


> Congratulations!!! Unfortunately, I think you've gone and done it now.... You looked into the hive, didn't you!!! You checked on them to make sure. Now you're adicted! You'll want to keep looking into the hive. You'll be playing with the drones. You'll sit next to the hive just watching to see if the pollen is a different color. And, as you just stated....
> 
> YOU"LL WANT MORE!!!
> 
> Welcome to the adiction. If you have to be adicted to something, I think this is the one.... unless you're alergic to stings...


I totally agree! 

I need more hives so I can go into them on a more frequent basis. With just 3 hives, I have to show some amazing restraint not to peek in too often. I'm so addicted that I'm not that interested in the honey. I think most passionate beekeepers are the same. They use the honey as an excuse to continue playing with their bees :happy2:

Welcome to the club Mike Hotel!


----------



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

Last night I thought about offering free swarm removal in my area. Then I thought maybe I'm putting he cart before the horse. 

Th cool thing is that I have access to all of the equipment one guy could ever need. Our hive host is 92 and been doing it for years. Has an entire shed (I could live in this "shed") dedicated to his equipment.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Way cool!!! Hopefully you're getting a great deal on the equipment!! You're DEFINITELY addicted!!! LOL....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One of my favorite things about bee keeping is catching swarms. Some one calls and answers the 20 questions properly so off you go to load up the equipment you will need. Get to the site wearing a T shirt and base ball style cap with the ad to your favorite bee equipment supply house, walk to see what the swarm looks like take a few pictures apraise the best method to hive them. Then do the job still just wearing aT shirt ball cap and jeans. I have found nothing removes the fear people have for honey bees than watching a swarm collection.All the while you answer their 50 questions.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Keep in mind once you get your name on all the local swarm catching list you will get bunches of calls to remove them from buildings and other places. Just tell them you don't provide that service if you really don't. Never ever do a removal from a house as your first one, You wouldn't believe the amount of money you will tie upin tarps for that job.
You will also get calls to remove yellow jackets and bald faced hornets. We charge $250.00 to do that with the nest removal. for a mear 200.00 we spray them with specrside pro wasp and hornet spray and leave the nest.
I once had a lady in Texas who bought bald faced hornet nest for $50.00.Shalackered them and resold them for about $100.00.
Had a guy call last week wanted us to take bees out of a house. I told him we didn'tdo that any longer.He said the house was going to be torn down and it wouldn'tany different than a shed. His father in law wanted the bees too. I told him I wouldcallhim back with a price. I think after telling him $600. for two persons for 4 hours the bees will get sprayed.

 Al


----------



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I posted the ad. We will see what happens. What's the best way to get rid of a hornt hive? Sounds like there's decent money in it. I really hope people respond. We have enough equipment to have 20 + hives!

This may sound stupid, but could you just shoot spray foam into the opening of a hornet hive?


----------



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, that didn't take long. We're going to look at a swarm Thursday morning!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeeeee Hawwwwwww.... Can't wait to hear about your first swarm experience!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Doing a wasp/hornet removal is easy enough but the people who hire you can be a hand full.
Most think they are honey bees but during the 20 questions they answer that they are in a ball of some material like paper machia, Bald faced Hornets. Or they answer they are in a hole in the ground.
I always give them instructions so they can do it themselves. Near dark but when you can still see with out the aid of a light is the time to do the deed.
Have a hose end sprayer full of dollar store dish soap and hose down the nest till there is no more soap.
Can't reach the area with a hose? Go to Home Depot (only place I have found it in Michigan.)and buy a can of *Specrside pro Wasp and Hornet spray*. It is a contact killer that if not washed away will kill for up to 4 weeks on contact. They tell me they would rather pay me to do it since I have the equpment.

When they watch me walk to the nest and do the deed they get angery and don't want to pay me (always get the money first now.) I tell them they were given the instructions and were still to afraid to do it so they did indeed hire me to do the job. Just because I do not fear them is no reason not to pay me and I WILL TAKE YOU TO COURT to get my money. Usally works.



















 Al


----------

